# Hello!



## Blade~ (Jun 5, 2014)

Greetings everyone!

Just joining this forum, have not been on many martial arts forums before, I'm hoping to be here for as long as I can. 

I have about 25 years of off-and-on martial arts experience, learned styles such as traditional Karate, Kung Fu, Muay Thai, some Jeet Kune Do and probably like most of us, also played around with other styles -- but not much in those. Currently not in any school just keeping up training on my own as much as my time allows but love doing it. Hope I can get back to something again.

I am definitely more of a traditional guy because I also like to be involved in the history and philosophy that comes with them but also interested in the modern arts as they're developments and advancements from these. Also have been involved somewhat with martial arts movies working with a great Hong Kong studio for a couple of years with a fan website.

Glad to be here and hello to everyone again!


----------



## Brian King (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Blade. 
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Blade~ (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to MT. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## K-man (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome to MT.
:wavey:


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome Blade. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Blade~ (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone .... and 'hi' neighbor sfs982000, I am also in the cities.  :highfive:


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 7, 2014)

Tradition nope, but welcome along


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome to MT, enjoy.........


----------



## Buka (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 8, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!


----------



## Tames D (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to mt there are definitely plenty of that stuff here


----------



## Rokuta (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome.


----------

